# Wth is this and where can i get one??



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Take mah monies!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like an albino whiptails
Possibly l-10a


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like an L-010a with stress colour.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Looks like an L-010a with stress colour.


I never knew they get that white that's crazy


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw it at AI, when i asked to buy it he said he would have to catch it so i couldnt buy it


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ya I'm not to big on that store, they rip ppl off, they seem to be very lazy and they wouldnt take my cf floresent bulb back after 31 days cause it was a 30. Day limit... Never shopping there again


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

To answer the second part of the question, I have seen them at Menagerie from time to time.

To my knowledge, the red colour intensity of L10a depends on its pedigree, as there are reports that some L10a would fade in colour.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

manhtu said:


> I saw it at AI, when i asked to buy it he said he would have to catch it so i couldnt buy it


Is he an idiot?

Wtf do LFS usually do tell the fish to jump in the bag

After seeing you say this I'll never make my first visit to that place


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Hitch said:


> To answer the second part of the question, I have seen them at Menagerie from time to time.
> 
> To my knowledge, the red colour intensity of L10a depends on its pedigree, as there are reports that some L10a would fade in colour.


This is true. The German and Czech bred ones stay brilliantly red/ochre while some of the Indo/Singaporean/Malaysian ones fade a bit. They keep the colour with Astaxanthin enhanced foods.

None at the Menagerie at the moment.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn...How much do they usually cost? AI told me they are usually sold for $10 each and i just called Menagerie and they told me $15 each.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Damn...How much do they usually cost? AI told me they are usually sold for $10 each and i just called Menagerie and they told me $15 each.


I was in Montreal this weekend and saw these whiptail plecos for $12.00 each at Safari. I was tempted but I was worried driving back from yesterday's winter storm that it would have been at least a 7 hour drive and the pleco would be severely stressed. I know I was stressed out with the snow / freezing rain / slush/ rain and fog!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

razoredge said:


> I was in Montreal this weekend and saw these Flewella Bushymouth whiptail plecos for $12.00 each at Safari. I was tempted but I was worried driving back from yesterday's winter storm that it would have been at least a 7 hour drive and the pleco would be severely stressed. I know I was stressed out with the snow / freezing rain / slush/ rain and fog!!


WOW!!! I go to Montreal fairly often... They have a few Safari here as well, but i never thought of asking them. They usually always just carry the bread and butter stuff. I'll give them a call and see if they have it as well.

On another note, AI contacted me yesterday and they told me they will sell it to me but for $20... A bit pricey in my opinion.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have an extra male L-010a if you're interested.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

razoredge said:


> I was in Montreal this weekend and saw these Flewella Bushymouth whiptail plecos for $12.00 each at Safari. I was tempted but I was worried driving back from yesterday's winter storm that it would have been at least a 7 hour drive and the pleco would be severely stressed. I know I was stressed out with the snow / freezing rain / slush/ rain and fog!!


That is a different species of whiptail.



manhtu said:


> WOW!!! I go to Montreal fairly often... They have a few Safari here as well, but i never thought of asking them. They usually always just carry the bread and butter stuff. I'll give them a call and see if they have it as well.
> 
> On another note, AI contacted me yesterday and they told me they will sell it to me but for $20... A bit pricey in my opinion.


To be honest, if its still the same quality as the one you showed a picture of, $20 is way over priced. Good quality ones should be around $15-$20ish.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I have an extra male L-010a if you're interested.


Hi Matt, pardon my french but FUCK YES!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hitch said:


> That is a different species of whiptail.
> 
> To be honest, if its still the same quality as the one you showed a picture of, $20 is way over priced. Good quality ones should be around $15-$20ish.


It is the exact same one...i figured it was a bit much...i probably got overcharged due to the fact that he would have to fish it out of their show tank?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I got it from AI. I can give it to you for $10. I'll have it ready when the tools come.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

My whiptail all excited. Just thought you guys may like the pic

+1 for Matt being a great guy


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Ok I got it from AI. I can give it to you for $10. I'll have it ready when the tools come.


DEAL!!! Thanks Matt...you are truly an awesome human being


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Dman said:


> My whiptail all excited. Just thought you guys may like the pic
> 
> +1 for Matt being a great guy


!!

Dude you pleco looks super AMAZING! Looks like an underwater dragon...well at least to to me it does


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

manhtu said:


> DEAL!!! Thanks Matt...you are truly an awesome human being


That's 100% correct


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a whiptail for the longest time... Cool little fish, I had to rehome mine though after I moved to my new house in Stouffville. I've since moved out from there but never got a new one. Yet...


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

manhtu said:


> !!
> 
> Dude you pleco looks super AMAZING! Looks like an underwater dragon...well at least to to me it does


He really does, I bought him at big ALS a long time ago, he was Ye last one n there is a stright on his tail that grows aswell, until he went into my pea puffer tank n they nipped It off. But now he's got free range of a 70 galplanted shrimp tank so he is loving life, he always cruises around in day light with his fins open


----------

